# Home owner's insurance company won't insure with PEX?



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Just completed a PEX repipe because the home owner had to go to the expensive state HO insurance because no private company would insure them with the polybutylene that they had. Now the homeowner is having trouble finding insurance with PEX installed. 

Any one ever run into this?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have heard of it with PB but not with PEX. That would eliminate every home built in Oklahoma for the last 5+ years.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Only poly is being excluded. Maybe PEX in areas where they had problems with fittings?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Haven't heard of problems with PEX fittings here in FL. CPVC is king around here, but I am hearing of issues with it, so I am moving toward PEX.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Zurn had a lawsuit in milwaukee for their brass pex fittings failing


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

phishfood said:


> Haven't heard of problems with PEX fittings here in FL. CPVC is king around here, but I am hearing of issues with it, so I am moving toward PEX.


 also having problems with cpvc. most of the time. when it's comes in to contact with sunlight. the insurance company's are just starting to bring this up to some home owner's.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Wednesday night emergency call. Repipe we did 14 years ago 3/4" cpvc pipe in attic gets pinhole in it like copper does. Cut out 4 feet of pipe and there are 5 dimples in it. The center of the dimples are black and dimples are size of a dull pencil point. Contacted manufacturer and of course first thing that was said is the warranty has expired.Man rep picked up pipe Monday and believes the dimples were caused in the extrusion process. Now we wait and see if they will cover it. Meanwhile went back Saturday and changed an additional 40 feet as a safety measure. We also inspected 
as much of the pipe as possible. Did not find any other dimples.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

The bear said:


> Wednesday night emergency call. Repipe we did 14 years ago 3/4" cpvc pipe in attic gets pinhole in it like copper does. Cut out 4 feet of pipe and there are 5 dimples in it. The center of the dimples are black and dimples are size of a dull pencil point. Contacted manufacturer and of course first thing that was said is the warranty has expired.Man rep picked up pipe Monday and believes the dimples were caused in the extrusion process. Now we wait and see if they will cover it. Meanwhile went back Saturday and changed an additional 40 feet as a safety measure. We also inspected
> as much of the pipe as possible. Did not find any other dimples.


bear. any sunlight leak though that attic? i ask cause the last em. call. i was at was the cpvc snap at the angle stop in a bath room toilet. very bright sunny bathroom.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Negative on sunlight.Pipe was also insulated on hot and cold side in attic.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

phishfood said:


> Just completed a PEX repipe because the home owner had to go to the expensive state HO insurance because no private company would insure them with the polybutylene that they had. Now the homeowner is having trouble finding insurance with PEX installed.
> 
> Any one ever run into this?


yes. we had to go out and a written statment because the appraiser did'nt know the difference between pb and pex.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

piper1 said:


> yes. we had to go out and a written statment because the appraiser did'nt know the difference between pb and pex.


*I think we had better keep an eye on what phishfood said.*

*There is more posting going on, true of false?*
http://www.nachi.org/forum/f73/no-insurance-cross-linked-polyethylene-plumbing-70946/ *and their talking PEX and POLY*


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Have not heard of any issues in my area pro or con from home owners or contractors about insurance issues with PEX.

PB of course. Had several class action re-pipes in my area.


----------

